# In All It's Spooky-ness



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

I like the idea of having a strictly Halloween only blog. I have my regular blog here:http://adventuresofbeebs.blogspot.com , but it I doubt those readers are quite as enthusiastic about The Haunted Holiday, as the people of HalloweenForum.com are. My Halloween addiction started around 10 years old. Halloweens prior were the usual sort that included cheaply made costumes from Walmart, and mad dashes for candy. Nothing epic. Until of course, we were old enough to be invited into the neighbors annual Halloween bash. Every year, they would convert half of their huge garage into an elaborate fun house style tunnel, but it was for "adults only"! After years of watching the fun from my front porch, they took pity on my sad 10 year old frown and invited us over the day after the party to tour the tunnel. This thing was massive! It was constructed out of cardboard fridge boxes, and totally spray painted black. There were neon paint drawings all over the walls, and black lights hanging from the ceiling. It had me hooked! I have never missed a year of celebrating Halloween. 

Over the years the holiday has morphed from a candy grabbing, costume wearing event, to something special for my husband and I. The year we purchased our home, we decided to throw a Halloween party. As word spread, my parents neighbors, the same neighbors that had inspired my love of all things ghoulish, brought over two huge boxes of items. I was shocked, and even a little verklempt, because they were giving us their collection of props and black lights from the now retired haunted tunnel! I still treasure these items. Every year, even as we add more sophisticated props, the props that were passed down to us are placed in prominent spots. 

Our first display was small but fun, and now we have morphed all the way to wall to wall decorations and full blown detailed set ups. The Mad Lab came from a total off the cuff remark about how my husband was the Mad Dr. Beebs, and the garage was his dastardly lab. His face lit with creative glee, and I swear, he started creating things immediately. Last year, we used an old stripped down mattress box spring for a torture rack, and found all sorts of liquids that react to black light. This year, we are making a more sophisticated display. He has been working on some of these things since the day after Halloween last year! 

This year we have been documenting the build a little better with pictures, and I plan on sharing them with the masses. It isn't because I am so proud of the work my husband has done, it is because HE is proud. My normally publicly shy husband blooms when the first kids start coming up to the house. He gets into his roll of the Mad Doctor, and he LOVES their reactions. It is an amazing thing to share with my hubby, and I intend to share it with the world. Also, I hope it at least inspires one child to grow up, and terrify the masses on Halloween with some good clean fun!


----------



## nrogers1030 (Sep 1, 2011)

I really enjoyed reading your blog entry. You have a way with words! Truly! I completely understand your love for Halloween! Last year, my husband and I were married on October 30th, with a Halloween theme.This is my first year in our new home so I finally get to decorate! It's so exciting! But to my question  .. I know that yellow highlighter works with blacklights, but can you recommend any others?


----------



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

nrogers1030;bt1841 said:


> I really enjoyed reading your blog entry. You have a way with words! Truly! I completely understand your love for Halloween! Last year, my husband and I were married on October 30th, with a Halloween theme.This is my first year in our new home so I finally get to decorate! It's so exciting! But to my question  .. I know that yellow highlighter works with blacklights, but can you recommend any others?


Thanks! Congrats on the new marriage and home!! My hubby and I found that the neon pink liquid ones work okay, and the neon orange. We found out that our cars' antifreeze while pink in normal light glowed an amazingly bright orange in black light. Also, tonic water makes pretty neat blue glow too!


----------



## nrogers1030 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you!  I love the idea of doing more than one color


----------

